# 2009+ 2.5l software



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

since the other thread got locked im starting a new one.

this thread should contain posts relevant to the tuning for the 2009+ regardless of who makes the tune.

this is not a thread to bash on which tune is better than another, but simply for people to come in and exchange information pertaining to the newer 2.5l


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i have been waiting for the tune for the 09 a while now and am ready to go with whoever comes out with it first. I already know that a unitronic tune exists but i wanted to wait for C2 or United Motorsports. i think both companies provide good products for the 2.5l.

i emailed Chris at c2 last week, he claimed that the stage 1 tune was done


i just received an email from Jeff at UM and here is what he said:

Current status:
I can flash the '09 ecu with my dealer tool. NO OPENING the ecu required.

Fuel tuning is done.
I ran out of time with my test car to complete ignition tuning. 

I have a customer car coming in on Saturday, (dec. 17)
The plan: 
1. tidy up the N/A tune for stock intake manifold.
2. Install United Motorsport SRI.
3. complete SRI software.

-Jeffrey Atwood
United Motorsport




hopefully this winter can be a good season for those patiently waiting. :snowcool:

i want the tune for intake manifold and header for the 2009


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

I am anxiously awaiting the full announcement from C2 and a possible Holiday Special. 

In other news, Unitronic has a $50 off sale on their software now through Jan 15. 

I really don't know anything about UM. I think this is their website, but they are in the UK? And APT is a dealer? Do they have other dealers? Who is Jeff and why is his name significant with the tuning of the 2.5? Did he previously partner with C2? Thanks to anyone who can answer these questions. 

Maybe a list of SRI intakes in this thread would help as well. Sort of a tune/SRI pairing and price info. Then people could fill in with reviews and dynos/videos. I'm kind of getting confused by everything that is out there at this point. Especially when you start talking stages of tune and what the car needs to have on it. Like in order to get the Stage 2 with Unitronic, it appears that it is not just an exhaust and an intake... rather when you look at the details it says that it requires a high flow cat. Though I think with C2 they just want a catback and an intake, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I may jump on the 50$ off for my 2010 golf. Hopefully I do gain power. Saw a dyno with a guy who had headers and catback and actually lost power doing a stage 1.


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

jaja123 said:


> I may jump on the 50$ off for my 2010 golf. Hopefully I do gain power. Saw a dyno with a guy who had headers and catback and actually lost power doing a stage 1.


He lost power with which software? Stage 1 Unitronic?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I think it should be fine. This was because of the headers he had which made him lose power.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i think it was because he had a stock airbox. if he had the short runner manifold or an intake the outcome wouldve been different

i also noticed on c2's facebook page:

Looking for a 2009 VW 2.5L car to be the first to receive the C2 Stage 1 ME.17.5 flash for FREE.

Contact us to claim the offer and arrange an appointment for flashing.

someone should get that. i would if i were closer:beer:


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Adam Pristas said:


> I really don't know anything about UM. I think this is their website, but they are in the UK? And APT is a dealer? Do they have other dealers? Who is Jeff and why is his name significant with the tuning of the 2.5? Did he previously partner with C2? Thanks to anyone who can answer these questions.


United Motorsports is Jeff Atwood. He was a part owner of C2 with Chris and responsible for tuning. He is probably the best in the business with VW tuning IMO and many others will concur. He really knows his sh*t.

I'm not sure who the UK dealers are, but contact UM and ask. I'm sure there are options, or will be soon.

Here's the website:

http://unitedmotorsport.net/

And for the record, Jeff is a great guy. :thumbup:



Update. it looks like UM has a UK website as well.

http://unitedmotorsport.co.uk/


----------



## playsguitars (Oct 12, 2008)

just curious, what's the difference between the '08 motor and the '09 motor?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

playsguitars said:


> just curious, what's the difference between the '08 motor and the '09 motor?


09 was the start of a new ecu and map sensor replaced maf


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

> just curious, what's the difference between the '08 motor and the '09 motor?


Vw made a couple of changes inside the engine, added some sensors, removed maf and changed the ecu

sent from tapatalk


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> 09 was the start of a new ecu and map sensor replaced maf


Well, the MAP didn't replace the MAF. The MAF was removed, yes. But not to be replaced by MAP, since the MAP was always there.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> The plan:
> 1. tidy up the N/A tune for stock intake manifold.
> 2. Install United Motorsport SRI.
> 3. complete SRI software.


This plan was executed successfully.

09 2.5L software was completed.

SRI Installed and tuned

Expect formal release info later today or Monday.
Dyno chart, pics, video, software options.

No opening/removing of the ecu.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Jeff is in fact a GREAT guy! The man knows the 2.5 so much better than most out there! He's consistently been a huge help with any question i've had.

The kind of guy that will stop and talk with you about any issue you may have!

Um is a good company.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> This plan was executed successfully.
> 
> 09 2.5L software was completed.
> 
> ...



Awesome news! So does this affect the projected timeline of writing 09+ turbo files, or are there still issues holding this back? Any ETA on this yet?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Tis good news

sent from tapatalk


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks like I need to find where the nearest UM dealer is.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

HB motorwerks in chesapeake VA right by greenbrier
ask for Paul he owns the shop

that is where i will be going in the next couple weeks to get this done


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> HB motorwerks in chesapeake VA right by greenbrier
> ask for Paul he owns the shop
> 
> that is where i will be going in the next couple weeks to get this done


Nice thanks for the heads up. Might be going as early as Wednesday if UM stays on plan


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

taken from UM facebook page


----------



## infiniteecho (Apr 7, 2009)

Let me take it one further for you:






:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i have not seen anything coming from c2.

im sold on the UM software.


proof is right there:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

wow those are sick numbers...hopefully compatible with a mk6 2.5l?:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

btw, those are non sri numbers.

from their fb as well


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> wow those are sick numbers...hopefully compatible with a mk6 2.5l?:thumbup:


Wondering about the same thing. Mine is a 2012 and the tune should be a great help. Well... the gearing is different.


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

nickbeezy said:


> i have not seen anything coming from c2.
> 
> im sold on the UM software.
> 
> ...


Nick,

Anyone down our way going to flash UM software? Closest place I can find is APT in PA. We really need a NC/VA tuner.

The proof is in the pudding, and the pudding looks very tasty. Nice job Jeff and UM! I'm sold. Now, just throw down some holiday pricing so we can all give you our credit card numbers.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> wow those are sick numbers...hopefully compatible with a mk6 2.5l?:thumbup:


Yes sir.

Porting this into the Mk6 ecus is in process now.


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

good stuff, im tired of my car being so slooooooooow:thumbup:


----------



## zukiphile (Oct 28, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> Porting this into the Mk6 ecus is in process now.


I am intrigued, but I don't have a high degree of technical knowledge. My stupid questions:

1. Is this a US 91 octane program?

2. I think I understand the blue and red lines on the chart above. What is the black line below them?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Adam Pristas said:


> Nick,
> 
> Anyone down our way going to flash UM software? Closest place I can find is APT in PA. We really need a NC/VA tuner.
> 
> The proof is in the pudding, and the pudding looks very tasty. Nice job Jeff and UM! I'm sold. Now, just throw down some holiday pricing so we can all give you our credit card numbers.


i posted it earlier in this thread HB motorwerks right in chesapeake by greenbrier.

936 Professional Pl # A3 Chesapeake, VA 23320
(757) 965-7146


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

zukiphile said:


> I am intrigued, but I don't have a high degree of technical knowledge. My stupid questions:
> 
> 1. Is this a US 91 octane program?
> 
> ...



1. yes. USA 91/93 octane 

2. black line on dyno chart represents Air/fuel data. You can log this with vag-com, if you wish.


----------

